# Replacing Spark Plugs



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I replaced the coil, spark plugs and wires in my 2000 Ford van today.

#1 and #2 spark plugs were a major pain in the tukas to get at. I think I'll pay somebody to do it next time.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm looking to do the same thing to my van. Not looking foward to it as I have to remove the fenderwells.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> I'm looking to do the same thing to my van. Not looking foward to it as I have to remove the fenderwells.


Had to do to the same thing on my 2004 gmc to replace rusted out oil dipstick tubing.. never had that problem with all the trucks I've had and driven..


----------

